# how to make plastic hands look scary and realistic



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Corpse them. Basically it is plastic bags or Saran Wrap heat gunned onto them and then painted with several shades of spray paint to achieve that flesh look. Just search for corpsing for more info. I have watched it done, just never done it myself.--except on the Rising Spirit creatures where it is wrapped around bend PVC pipes to look like skin


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

I was thinking heat gun and plastic drop cloth as well.


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Stiltbeast Rocks!!!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I just used the gel stain stilltbeast uses with out the plastic. Quick and easy. Wipe on then quickly/lightly wipe off.


----------



## The Mask Doctor (Oct 14, 2014)

Also, if those hands are fleshy, like severed limbs: paint them a dead flesh color. Not nice and pink, but several shades lighter, and yellower. Think like almost chicken skin. Then take a sponge with bruise purples, and reds and b even black and brown in successive passes and lightly stipple discoloration around the cut off edges. Don't forget to discolor the fingernails too!







I found this hand on Deviantart. It's a pretty good example.


----------

